# Sure Start Grant?



## Younglutonmum

Hiya ladies

Finally switching over to income support 2mrw. Big relief coz don't need to waddle down to Job Centre every 2 weeks & pretend to be job hunting lol!!

When I was on the phone the benefits advisor said I may also be able to claim Maternity Allowance. Now I was wondering if I get that aswell as Income Support will I still be able to claim the Sure Start Maternity grant??

Am worried they may deem my income too high 

xxx :hug: xxx


----------



## Wobbles

You can get a Sure Start Maternity Grant if you or your partner are getting:

Income Support
Income based Jobseeker's Allowance
Pension Credit
Child Tax Credit at a higher rate than family element or
Working Tax Credit where a disability or severe disability element is included in the award
Pretty sure maternity allowance not from an employer replaces income support!

*


Maternity AllowanceClick to expand...

*


> *What is it?*
> 
> Maternity Allowance may be available to help you take time off to have your baby. You must not be entitled to Statutory Maternity Pay from any employer. You must also have been a registered self-employed person or have been employed in at least 26 weeks out of the 66 week period running into the week before the week your baby is due.

Taken from:
https://www.jobcentreplus.gov.uk/JCp/Customers/WorkingAgeBenefits/Dev_008115.xml.html

Would you be entitled! (Question to yoruself not being nosey ;))


----------



## shimmyshimmy

Surely as you are on income support and maternity allowance your income wont be deemed as too high! 
Surely being on these kinds of benefits you will not be rolling in it!
I am sure the sure start grant will be given to you, it will help you with some of the costs. Buggies etc.... Which I am quite sure you have been unable to purchase on benefits.
https://www.jobcentreplus.gov.uk/JCP/Customers/WorkingAgeBenefits/Dev_013950.xml.html
Copy and paste this link, it has all the nfo you will need to apply. The grant is for £500.

Good luck and dont worry,

Shim,
xx


----------



## Younglutonmum

Im very very confused now lol!!

The benefit advisor said I MAY be entitled to both Income support & Maternity Allowance??

I thought the same as you though. That MA replaces Income Support but the benefit advisor definitely made it sound like I can got both. Hmmm maybe I just wasn't listening lol!!

Ohhh I actually don't want MA because i've sort of worked out to the penny what this grant will go on lol!!

xxx


----------



## Wobbles

I haven't been in your shoes but I'm defo reading it as not!

Have you been in employment? Take that in mind & read the following hun:
https://www.dwp.gov.uk/advisers/ni17a/ma/index.asp

Some of those people in the benefits have their heas up their asses and high on coffee lol!!


----------



## Younglutonmum

Lol all this benefit stuff is confusing!!


----------



## Younglutonmum

Hmmm just read that link Wobbles.

I have worked in the test period it asks about but I can't prove it as im a doughnut & never hung on to my payslips lol!!

Looks like just income support to me


----------



## Wobbles

You could ask your employer for copies?

MA is more than income support maybe? But I don't see you'd get the sure start grant on that - would you get child tax credits when baby is born do you know? Not sure how that works if you stop working whist PG!


----------



## Younglutonmum

I'd love to ask my ex employer for copies but the company I was with went Bankrupt so are no longer exsistant lol. Typical me really :)

MA is def alot more than Income Support. When bubs is here i'll be entitled to Child Tax Credits on top of Income Support. Have checked that out so i'm not too worried about it.

Ohhh well, I suppose i'll find out all tomorrow :)


----------



## Wobbles

Inland rev? ...Im not sure but there must be a way in these circumstances! Worth asking someone behind a desk whos not high on coffee how you could go about it.

I had to wait til Caitlin was born to get this (child tax credits) which was sorted quite quickly so try to get on MA then and claim SSG when you get child tax credit reward?

Best of luck sorting this out like you say it sends you bonkers :lol:


----------



## loulou83

I used to work in the jobcentre and Maternity Allowance is something you're likely not eligible for unless you've been employed recently (and that doesn't seem to be the case since you mentioned JSA). You'll be able to get a Sure Start grant tho... can't remember if it's £250 or £500 the form just needs to be signed by your midwife, GP or some other health professional.


----------



## Younglutonmum

To get MA you need to be employed in the last 66 weeks before bubs is due so I think I would be eligible for it as I have been.

Im just going to see what they see tomorrow, I know for fact I can get Income Support so that will do me :)


----------



## Wobbles

Loulou she has worked but the company went bust & has no payslips :D

SSG is £500


----------



## Younglutonmum

Lol god I can picture myslef just binning my payslips every week now!!


----------



## Wobbles

I use to!! My current job is the ONLY employment I have ever kept wages slips from for some reason!


----------



## Younglutonmum

I'm glad i'm not alone!! When I start work again I vow to keep every last bit of paper work!!!


----------



## Younglutonmum

Hey Wobbs :)

Thought i'd give u an update. Went Job Centre today & it is possible to claim Income Support & MA at same time. The more MA you get the less Income Support you get though. Thought i'd let ya know seeing as ur admin n a similar query might pop up in future :)

xxxx


----------

